# Time for a change?



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey,

Is it wise to move the fry from a ten gallon to a 30 gal? I recently emptied my 30 and cleaned it. Water was treated and running through filters for about 2 days. Tetra was thrown in right away and survived. Today I pulled him out and put in about 5 fry - kind of as a trial run.

So far they look good - a little lonely - but I think they living.

So, any advice on making a tank change? Should I? How Soon? etc.

Thanks for all the advice so far.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

IMO I think it is wise. They will have more room to swim around in and not be right on top of each other.


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

DemDesBri said:


> IMO I think it is wise. They will have more room to swim around in and not be right on top of each other.


I think I'll make the change tonight - tho it is quite scary. Don't want to loose them all! Maybe I'll do 1/2 of them.


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Dave Z said:


> IMO I think it is wise. They will have more room to swim around in and not be right on top of each other.


I think I'll make the change tonight - tho it is quite scary. Don't want to loose them all! Maybe I'll do 1/2 of them.
[/quote]

Success! The fry our now at home in the 30 gal. minimal casualtys and they seem to like it.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave Z said:


> IMO I think it is wise. They will have more room to swim around in and not be right on top of each other.


I think I'll make the change tonight - tho it is quite scary. Don't want to loose them all! Maybe I'll do 1/2 of them.
[/quote]

Success! The fry our now at home in the 30 gal. minimal casualtys and they seem to like it.
[/quote]
Congrats, keep up the good work.


----------

